# Coastal or Jungle?



## R33C3 (Aug 14, 2013)

My dad just saw this fella as he was leaving training.
Seen around redland bay area qld


----------



## R33C3 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a coastal but a nice striped one


----------



## R33C3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Just a coastal but a nice striped one



Thank you  second glance made me think jungle


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 14, 2013)

Wrong area for jungle unless it escaped


----------



## saintanger (Aug 14, 2013)

looks like a coastal, and a very nice one too.


----------



## wildthings (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like an atherton jungle type, love to see the head..


----------



## R33C3 (Aug 15, 2013)

wildthings said:


> Looks like an atherton jungle type, love to see the head..



These where the only ones with his/her head visible


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 15, 2013)

wildthings said:


> Looks like an atherton jungle type, love to see the head..



Only if it's an escaped pet... Redland bay is just a tad bit far from the FNQ tableands.


----------



## wildthings (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmm still can't tell, but the colour so resembles an atherton and it's such a tidy pattern for a coastal, did you happen to see the head scales at all, unless it's some-one's escapee and it's a cross, it would have rather messy looking scale placement on top of the head, a jungle's are very tidy and symmetrical with quite often one perfectly round scale about half way between the middle of the head and the nostrils, coastal's head scales look like some-one got bored during creation and just tossed them on lol 1,this fella is the jungle python at currumbin sanctuary 2, coastal girl on top and scrub underneath 3, very big coastal 4, another very big coastal, both were wild snakes 



View attachment 295094
View attachment 295095
View attachment 295096
View attachment 295097


Sorry for some reason they arrived in different order, jeez uploading is not simple  for me anyhow lol



Red-Ink said:


> Only if it's an escaped pet... Redland bay is just a tad bit far from the FNQ tableands.


Very true, escaped pet


----------



## Shotta (Aug 15, 2013)

a beautiful striped coastal


----------

